# Can't I Learn C# ?



## clmlbx (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello Guys , 

I Am The Guy With No Programming Language . So I Went To Aptech ( Computer Institute ). I Enquired  For Course  "c#"  . She Said I Can't Learn C# Like That . First U Have To Learn C, C++ And The U Can Go For  C# Bcoz Fundamentals Are Necessary To Clear And This Are Cleared In C & C++  .

Is That Correct That First I Have To Learn C & C++


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

why not?You can directly go to c#.You can start from C# basics.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

^Is it?shall this approach works for Java too  I dont want to learn C#.the only experiance of writing my own program for me was on FORTRAN77 back in my BE 3rd sem in 1998  also some C(some how passed!) want to learn C properly>but weak in maths  wtd


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 2, 2007)

well one can learn straight from c# . . . it ll have some basic notes about c and cpp . . . for better understanding abt programming . . .

well one can learn straight from c# . . . it ll have some basic notes about c and cpp . . . for better understanding abt programming . . . plus everytime it ll be compared to prev lang . . . so its good to have some base in c and cpp .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^Is it?shall this approach works for Java too  I dont want to learn C#.the only experiance of writing my own program for me was on FORTRAN77 back in my BE 3rd sem in 1998  also some C(some how passed!) want to learn C properly>but weak in maths  wtd


His main target is to learn C# so no need to waste his time on c and c++ although it is always advisable to have basic knowledge of c and c++?Syntax vary b/w these lanbguages logic remains the same.He should go to c# directly.


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> His main target is to learn C# so no need to waste his time on c and c++ although it is always advisable to have basic knowledge of c and c++?Syntax vary b/w these lanbguages logic remains the same.He should go to c# directly.



yaar logic he toh chahiye hota hai

But C# is more like JAVA, atleast he should try reading first few fundamental chapters and see if he really understand it.

I hav seen people who hav done C++ are just scared of JAVA.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^Is it?shall this approach works for Java too  I dont want to learn C#.the only experiance of writing my own program for me was on FORTRAN77 back in my BE 3rd sem in 1998  also some C(some how passed!) want to learn C properly>but weak in maths  wtd


seriously prakash you are not trying to learn.c\c++ is pretty easy with not so much maths involved but it gets harder when you make huge commercial programs but then you have control over every bit the program consumes though them.

secondly there is no need to learn c\c++ to learn java.java is a fantactic language and IMO everybody should learn it a bit.

thirdy if you don't want to commit yourself start using python--it is_the_language for you----very less syntaxing required and gets the job done without consuming much of time.Its a very high level language and you'll get lesser errors while making programs.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 2, 2007)

I was going for c# bcoz it is better and good then c & c ++

Is this the right choice ?

if not then what should I start with ?

and there were two type of courses one was "c & c++" and another one was " advance c & c++"

... what is the difference in them ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ Pythagon or Python?  i will learn it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> I was going for c# bcoz it is better and good then c & c ++


 you have no idea what you're talking about.google out the difference between them.c/c++ are universal languages and very powerfull.Better use google cos nobody can explain it to you.



> Is this the right choice ?


 Depends,if you wanna become a true programmer then c\c++ is a must.



> and there were two type of courses one was "c & c++" and another one was " advance c & c++"


 i would have taken the advance one cos I don't think they will teach enough in the simpler one.Again you'll have to put in hard work but once you start getting holds of thing it is as easy as it gets.But you'll face dissappointment in the very beginning.DOn't loose hope.And its gets even worse when people who have learnt then in 11th-12th gets all things right and I get them all wrong.


@gaurav:tu khali photoshop use karke animation banata reh,programming tere bas ki baat nahi.I am learning c\c++ for a full year and still haven't got over certain things,its frustrating and requires a lots of practise.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

c# is not completely cross platform(i know mono exists!).better Java or Python or Perl as my limited knowledge says.
@devil:thanks for ur pat.I will have to brush up my basics in C.I got a book free from my relative "C for Dummies:2nd edition" will try to start from it.afair it is mentioning gcc and Linux usage too.it is resting somewhere in my room.i have to search!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> you have no idea what you're talking about.google out the difference between them.c/c++ are universal languages and very powerfull.Better use google cos nobody can explain it to you.
> 
> Depends,if you wanna become a true programmer then c\c++ is a must.
> 
> ...



haha lol tu mere baare mein jaanta hi kitna hai.Animation maine abhi shuru ki hai lol i know .net,java(not much),c,c++  I am doing MCA.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> I was going for c# bcoz it is better and good then c & c ++
> 
> Is this the right choice ?
> 
> ...



c and c++ will have basic skills while advanced c and c++ will have linked list ,hashmaps and various other advanced concepts.

I would recommend u to learn JAVA, cuz its hell lot easy.

U would say why it is easy ?
1) No explicit pointer assignment (pointer are one of the bad things in c and c++)
2) There is always one way to do the things (so no more surprise codes)
3) A lot better community support.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> c# is not completely cross platform(i know mono exists!).better Java or Python or Perl as my limited knowledge says.
> @devil:thanks for ur pat.I will have to brush up my basics in C.I got a book free from my relative "C for Dummies:2nd edition" will try to start from it.afair it is mentioning gcc and Linux usage too.it is resting somewhere in my room.i have to search!


I will gift you "Vista for dummies"


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> you have no idea what you're talking about.google out the difference between them.c/c++ are universal languages and very powerfull.Better use google cos nobody can explain it to you.


 
??????????

I MEAN TO SAY C# IS A UPGRADED VERSION OF C & C++ . AS PER SOME OF MY FRIEND SAYS . AND C IS EXTINCT SO THIS BETTER TO LEARN MOST LATEST AVAILABE LANGUAGE ... SO THAT IS C#

YA I AGAIN FORGOT TO OFF CAPS  LOCK .. SO SORRY AGAIN


SEE MY SIGNATURE


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

@praka123

Hav u any experience in awk/sed/regular expression ?

if not then this a must for u, most powerful tools in linux.
I am learning these now.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> ??????????
> 
> I MEAN TO SAY C# IS A UPGRADED VERSION OF C & C++ . AS PER SOME OF MY FRIEND SAYS . AND C IS EXTINCT SO THIS BETTER TO LEARN MOST LATEST AVAILABE LANGUAGE ... SO THAT IS C#
> 
> ...


lol c# works in a .net environment.You need to have .net framework for it.
But C and C++ are still one of the powerful languages.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

^yeah something i learned 7 years back when i attended some course in SSI computer centre.i have nothing residing in my memory reg ed,sed,awk things now  only Vi   err,vim !

see-i am still not into programming!

@clmblx:dont u know that most Operating systems are written on C?infact C is developed for UNIX by AT&T by Dennis Ritchie and others  
C has its own advantages now also!


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> ??????????
> 
> I MEAN TO SAY C# IS A UPGRADED VERSION OF C & C++ . AS PER SOME OF MY FRIEND SAYS . AND C IS EXTINCT SO THIS BETTER TO LEARN MOST LATEST AVAILABE LANGUAGE ... SO THAT IS C#
> 
> ...


buddy for system level programming C is the undisputed king.

U should get a pinch of C to appreciate programming world.

Here is the list of few languages u might consider:
1) C/C++
2) Assembly (i was bad in this)
3) HTML, DHTML, CSS
4) XML
5) SQL, PL/SQL (oracle + MySQL)
6) JAVA (quite promising)
7) Javascript
8) Adobe Spry framework
9) JSP


Though i was never interested in .NET and C# (if u learn JAVA there is no need to go for them)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

c# is for making programs for windows and c\c++ are universal.

Python\java and other high level languages are easier to learn and saves time while making programs.They just takes input which is absolutely required and arranges other things themselves or in short you have little control over your program.On the other hand c\c++ are the mother of all languages Unix was written in C.C++ added some functionalities to c and now c++ is the most used language.games are made using c++ cos their code need to be perfect and programmers want control over every bit and pixel. 

and whoever says that c is extinct is a fool.If you want to actually know what programming basics are then c is a must IMO.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

so it looks like I should learn c and c++ while it is necessary for c# or not


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

^even fortran is surviving( Fortran 2003)!
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortran 
I remember when we studied in school(92-93~~) we have to study four prog langs that exists: BASIC,COBOL,PASCAL,FORTRAN


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

^^yeah u got it right Comrade


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

ok that was not my saying that c is extinct  . I listened or read some where .

so I will first go for c then c++ and then for c # ( planning )

but after learning c and c ++  should i go for c#


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> ok that was not my saying that c is extinct  . I listened or read some where .
> 
> so I will first go for c then c++ and then for c # ( planning )
> 
> but after learning c and c ++  should i go for c#


yeah surely but choose wisely b/w .NET an JAVA.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^  u mean in c# we have to work on .net environment and even on java


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

JAVA for cross platform.with M$ Visual Studio.net u will get addicted to windows platform and wont have any respect for other platforms(thats what i understand from many),while JAVA is cross platform and works for everyone 
I heard that learning C++ makes it easy to learn JAVA as both follows OOPS.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> ^^^  u mean in c# we have to work on .net environment and even on java


No i meant either choose C#(requires .NET platform) or JAVA(requires JVM platform).

.NET is a MS technology to make application OS independent.

Btw JAVA is the first OS independent (portable) language, it means make program on onw machine and it will run on every machine.

While C and C++ are not portable (cuz u are directly dealing with the particular machine low lvel instructions)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_C_Sharp_and_Java

MS is copycat:
Before creating C#, Microsoft implemented a modified Java environment, called J++, adding new features in a manner which was in direct contravention to the standards and conventions ensuring the platform neutrality which lies at the heart of Java. This violated the license agreement Microsoft had signed, requiring that standards and specifications be strictly adhered to in return for using the Java name and brand logos. Sun Microsystems sued, and won, thus preventing Microsoft from further production of J++. With the release of the .NET framework (and C#), the project was revived in the form of J#.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

Either go for .net or for java.You cant choose both.Just like linux and windows.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Either go for .net or for java.You cant choose both.Just like linux and windows.


u jumbled up the words.

its JAVA similar to LINUX (people have a say in develoment)
.NET similar to Microsoft (MA monoploy)

Read this.
*www.veridicus.com/tummy/programming/java_vs_csharp.asp

here is nice comparision:
*www.suite101.com/article.cfm/c_sharp/92073

i guess this helps u out to choose


Aur yeh photo kiska hai ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> Aur yeh photo kiska hai ?



meri


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> meri


Shaadi meain gaya tha kya ?
Teri kab hai  ?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2007)

@gaurav *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif whats that on your head *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> @gaurav *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif whats that on your head *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif


ye yahoo smilies sabhi ne use karne shuru kar diye kya ?


----------



## mehulved (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> Hello Guys ,
> 
> I Am The Guy With No Programming Language . So I Went To Aptech ( Computer Institute ). I Enquired  For Course  "c#"  . She Said I Can't Learn C# Like That . First U Have To Learn C, C++ And The U Can Go For  C# Bcoz Fundamentals Are Necessary To Clear And This Are Cleared In C & C++  .
> 
> Is That Correct That First I Have To Learn C & C++


 Are you sure you'll learn anything at Aptech?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> ye yahoo smilies sabhi ne use karne shuru kar diye kya ?


lol im the co-developer for gigasmiles  and its written in .NET  and can be easily be written in C# too *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> lol im the co-developer/advisor for gigasmiles  and its written in .NET  and can be easily be written in C# too


making smilies need developer ? or more of an artist ?

lol..gigasmiles, guess i will try it after 2*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> making smilies need developer ? or more of an artist ?
> 
> lol..gigasmiles, guess i will try it after 2*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


the smilies are from yahoo .. we still need to write code to genrate the IMG BBcodes


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> the smilies are from yahoo .. we still need to write code to genrate the IMG BBcodes



so u workin alone ? or some other members are with u ?

complete it soon, these smilies are darn good


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ lol dude .. i was just a co-developer , Gigacore was the one who developed it. I just gave some instructions to Gigacore here and there.  Check this tut from gigacore. link


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ^^ lol dude .. i was just a co-developer , Gigacore was the one who developed it. I just gave some instructions to Gigacore here and there.  Check this tut from gigacore. link


yeah i want aware abt the thread, thnx for helping him out.
Now hes got a job to keep himself busy


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> ^^^  u mean in c# we have to work on .net environment and even on java



I layman's terms c# is by M$ to develop programs for windows and java is from sun microsystems to develop programs which runs on all the platforms.Its like you make a program to add two nos. and make a jar(java executable) and the same jar file runs on windows as well as in linux(the file has to be made cross platform if I am not wrong).This is what my limited knowledge says.

So if you wanna become a software developer:
1.Learn c\c++
2.learn java and\or python and other high level language.

If you wanna become a hacker\cracker:
1.gotta learn c\c++
2.any assembly level language.
3.perl\ruby etc.
4.gotta have working knowledge about a lot other languages.
5.No real need to learn high level language.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 3, 2007)

hi guys ...sorry to hijack this thread ...but i have some doubts .......... i have some basic knwledge of c and c++, and i want to go for game porgramming............is there any scope ? wat shld i learn ..? i am in my final year of B.E. computer science ...so wen can i look for jobs in this field ? 

   or better shld i learn JAVA and go for software development ? 

plz help ..............


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> hi guys ...sorry to hijack this thread ...but i have some doubts .......... i have some basic knwledge of c and c++, and i want to go for game porgramming............is there any scope ? wat shld i learn ..? i am in my final year of B.E. computer science ...so wen can i look for jobs in this field ?
> 
> or better shld i learn JAVA and go for software development ?
> 
> plz help ..............



If u wanna go for product incined company then c/c++ are enuff.

But if u want to delve into web application and other stuff then JAVA is good. Though same can be done in .NET (you know the drag and drop way, u never get to know the core but gets the job done)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 3, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> If u wanna go for product incined company then c/c++ are enuff.
> 
> But if u want to delve into web application and other stuff then JAVA is good. Though same can be done in .NET (you know the drag and drop way, u never get to know the core but gets the job done)


U;re sadly mistaken Dude , drag n drop is just to make rough outline of the UI , u can customize the internals wholeheartedly by using GDI+ and drawing your own controls , tailored to your specific needs .

@clmlbx , 
Dude go for "Beginning Visual C# 2005" from Wrox press and i guarantee you , u won't need to learn C and C++ for becoming a programmer .

But if u really wanna know fundamentals of data structures n algorithms , then i suggest u buy some good algorithms book(possible in Java or C#) after u have completed the above book 

And if u still wanna go deep further and want to know the internal functioning of a computer then buy a book on "Computer Orginization" . This will help you understand how data is stored in RAM and HDD , how a processor works(from programmer) point of view , give u an understanding of the system calls and bios interrupts which will eventually make a proficient programmer .


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> U;re sadly mistaken Dude , drag n drop is just to make rough outline of the UI , u can customize the internals wholeheartedly by using GDI+ and drawing your own controls , tailored to your specific needs .
> 
> @clmlbx ,
> Dude go for "Beginning Visual C# 2005" from Wrox press and i guarantee you , u won't need to learn C and C++ for becoming a programmer .
> ...



customizing and getting to know the core is something different.

For data structure and algorithms "Algorithms in C by Robert Sedgwick" is one to look for.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 3, 2007)

Actually for Data Structures I would recommend Mark Allen Weiss. but thats my own Opinion.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

No matter which book you have Data structures sux,can't get hold of all the algos and my idiot teachers want book's algos not understod and then made ourselves,I don't know how am I gonna clear this exam!.

@Zeeshan : Please read the whole thread before recommending c# over c\c++.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Are you sure you'll learn anything at Aptech?


 
WHAT DO U MEAN ??  I WILL ALSO GO TO  NIIT FOR MORE INFO .

GUYS  .. I am really very confused, now I want to know straight forward answer should I go for c & c++ or c#


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> WHAT DO U MEAN ??  I WILL ALSO GO TO  NIIT FOR MORE INFO .
> 
> GUYS  .. I am really very confused, now I want to know straight forward answer should I go for c & c++ or c#


And i will ask the same question which mehulved asked "are u sure you are going to learn anything from NIIT?" 

I have done 2 years diploma from niit.They s***


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

any sane person would go for c\c++ anyday.and besides .net et al are not that tough so you can do them later on(gaurav will testify for this. 

Dunno about aptech but but NIIT sure sux!!.Do your homework before joining anything.


----------



## vish786 (Dec 3, 2007)

get ur basic's clear with C, C++ & then switch to C#


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

c\c++ then anything.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

which institute should I join ?

only this two ( NIIT and  APTECH ) institutes certificates have value .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx is confused now.  devil confused him


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

ya but one thing decided , will go for c & c++


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

ask gaurav about niit he's done a 2 year diploma from there.Some of my friends went to niits during summer break and they found it a complete waste of time and effort.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ask gaurav about niit he's done a 2 year diploma from there.Some of my friends went to niits during summer break and they found it a complete waste of time and effort.


Yes waste of money and time.I think issey jyada toh tum self study hi kar loge.Net pe itna kuch available hai.I am talking about original and free stuff.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

@ mehulved

what about aptech ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

yaar maine toh socha tha aptech toh kab ka band ho chuka hai.Yehi abhi tak chal raha hai.?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

but he needs a degree\certificate too na?Afterall he would like to have a good cosy job and not become a underground hacker living in a basement,though later sounds cooler.

@clmlbx: c\c++ in aptech or whichever except niit,ask around and find out which ones are better for you.

mehulved@aptech


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> ya but one thing decided , will go for c & c++



why dont u self study ?

Go with ur pace and learn gradually.

These insitutions are always in hurry to get their dough and dont otherwise provide good teaching.

U will be rushed to learn things.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> but he needs a degree\certificate too na?Afterall he would like to have a good cosy job and not become a underground hacker living in a basement,though later sounds cooler.
> 
> @clmlbx: c\c++ in aptech or whichever except niit,ask around and find out which ones are better for you.



yaar job ke liye SCJP/CCNA/OCP hain na 

These are real certificates.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

^i was saying he will work hard in learning c\c++ and he'll need a certificate to show to the employers.Bro this is India.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> @ mehulved
> 
> what about aptech ?


 We had stupid teachers there who knew nothing beyond what was given in the books. And they used to delay things so much that it was pissing. I had to do java 3 times over cos 2 faculties left in the mid way and I had to join some other batch. So, many times most of the students or the teachers themselves didn't turn up.
My course was supposed to get over in 3.5 years and I wasn't even 3/5 of the way through in 3 yrs and I was the one way ahead of others. People took 7-10 years to finish what takes 3.5 years. This is what I saw in Marine Lines and Mumbai Central branches in Mumbai and have heard it's the same atleast throughout mumbai.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> We had stupid teachers there who knew nothing beyond what was given in the books. And they used to delay things so much that it was pissing. I had to do java 3 times over cos 2 faculties left in the mid way and I had to join some other batch. So, many times most of the students or the teachers themselves didn't turn up.
> My course was supposed to get over in 3.5 years and I wasn't even 3/5 of the way through in 3 yrs and I was the one way ahead of others. People took 7-10 years to finish what takes 3.5 years. This is what I saw in Marine Lines and Mumbai Central branches in Mumbai and have heard it's the same atleast throughout mumbai.



humble sympathy



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^i was saying he will work hard in learning c\c++ and he'll need a certificate to show to the employers.Bro this is India.


ok then its fine if he want a job.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

^^heh,who don't want a job? except for the uber rich.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> ok then its fine if he want a job.


lol toh kya log c,c++ samaaj seva ke liye karte hai


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

aptech duration for c & c++ is 50 days ..1 hour daily means 50 hours 

to think a lott about institute but lott against niit and only one against aptech .......so thinking of trying my luck to aptech



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol toh kya log c,c++ samaaj seva ke liye karte hai


 
lol


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol toh kya log c,c++ samaaj seva ke liye karte hai



good base banae ke liye karte hai

those eyes in ur avatar are driving me crazy


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

@clmblx:c\c++ in 50hours? I may just join you too.Been studying them for quite some time and I still sux at them.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^ it's not c\c++

 it is c & c++ in 50 hours


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

bas isi ki kasar baki thi.c *&* c++ in 50 hours.wow.


----------



## timemachine (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally, when those ******* computer institutes ask you to go for C and C++ before C# they are actually saving their time. They do not want to explain console programming in detail. As i have seen it is a 4-5 day syllabus for them. 

You can start C# right from the beginning. But for that you will need to do a lot of console programming rather than to just jump up to application interfaces.

I think you should make a right selection to books on programming. That might help you. And if any problem goes, please post, we are ready to give the solution.

Wow........C and C++ in 50 hours.
Well i have wasted my 1 year in C only ( to learn it in UNIX LINUX and Windows)

I must have joined aptech

ha ha ha ha


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> ^^^ it's not c\c++
> 
> it is c & c++ in 50 hours


jab tumhara course ho jaye toh us teacher ko mere aur devil ke ghar bhej dena 3 din mein c and c++ seekh lenge. majak bana rakha hai


----------



## timemachine (Dec 3, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^i was saying he will work hard in learning c\c++ and he'll need a certificate to show to the employers.Bro this is India.



Hey man I am a simple B.Sc. 
My name is Mohit Jawanjal
and I am 20 years old, just finishing my B.Sc.

I have a job in my hand, in TCS.
with no extra CERTIFICATIONS OR COURSES.

Aise courses me paisa lagane se accha hai ghar me baith ke padho, nd kuch problem ho to forums me jao. I have done this and that helped me a lot.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

timemachine said:
			
		

> Hey man I am a simple B.Sc.
> My name is Mohit Jawanjal
> and I am 20 years old, just finishing my B.Sc.
> 
> ...


yeah but then TCS is still an average co. Try SCJP/OCP/CCNA and u will be thankful to urself getting a much better job. If u want to go higher then learning should never stop.

PS: Dont reveal ur identity unnecessarily


----------



## timemachine (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes sir i Know that
but without any money i can go this far only.

i will go for CCNA when i m there
well I am appointed for infrastructure services there....at network administration


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^ ^better continue studies than joining TCS,you won't regret.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

TCS+study in weekdays will help as money does matter too


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> TCS+study in weekdays will help as money does matter too


ftw


----------



## timemachine (Dec 4, 2007)

Ya i m thinking of this.....
will join some certifications and MCA with job


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 5, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol toh kya log c,c++ samaaj seva ke liye karte hai


 nah , i Study computers bcoz i Like It.

I'm currently in 12th , i'll be doing my hugher studies not because i want a job but because i want to learn more about computers and their functioning . If i get a job it's fine but it's not a primary goal .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 5, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> nah , i Study computers bcoz i Like It.
> 
> I'm currently in 12th , i'll be doing my hugher studies not because i want a job but because i want to learn more about computers and their functioning . If i get a job it's fine but it's not a primary goal .



and me in 11th. rest all same, but money IS a primary goal.

And I still don't think its a good idea to learn C# because of microsoft's reputation. I attempted python, but gave it up in 5 hours due to lack of scope of the language compared to (C++)+(Java), despite it having GUI capability even in text only codes. but I think I will learn Java now.

anybody have any idea where to start? which IDE do universities use for Java? NetBeans? What about GUI programming in Java?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2007)

^eclipse?


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^eclipse?


 +1 for eclipse (many plugins are there to add functionalities free of cost)

But imho first try out programs using notepad++, IDE are for big projects to save time

For book:
get this:
*Head First JAVA*

Probably the best book for beginners



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I attempted python, but gave it up in 5 hours due to lack of scope of the language compared to (C++)+(Java), despite it having GUI capability even in text only codes. but I think I will learn Java now.


Btw what is Python's learning curve if one knows C/C++, XML and JAVA ?

Can it be used to create GUI applications in linux ?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 6, 2007)

Yups Eclipse is best IDE out there for Java and Java EE .

Although you may try NetBeans too which is officially backed up by Sun Microsystems itself .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 6, 2007)

is there any difference between Eclipse and NetBeans in terms of syntax, etc like there is between BC++ and G++?

In simple words, which of them use a better compiler? which is the offitial one? if they both use the same compiler, why is eclipse better than NetBeans?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 6, 2007)

Run them both and you'll know. Netbeans would take too much time to start itself. Eclipse is slightly faster.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 6, 2007)

what about other differences? in compiler, etc?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 6, 2007)

Both use the standard Java compilers. On Linux, in case you don't have Sun's compilers installed, Eclipse by default uses GCJ ones. But that can be changed, of course.



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> Btw what is Python's learning curve if one knows C/C++, XML and JAVA ?
> 
> Can it be used to create GUI applications in linux ?


You can finish the basics of Python in less than 10 hours. And start creating GUI applications within another 2.

For Linux, the best way would be to use PyGTK or PyQT libraries. All you require are their respective handbooks available at the official sites of each respectively. Its darn easy to code GUI apps in Linux with GLADE.

And Python doesn't lack so much of scope as you assume it does. Do check out job sites. Google themselves give higher priority to people with knowledge in this language. Python is like a swiss army knife, not powerful, but darn resourceful.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 8, 2007)

Joined Aptech 

Looks Good ..... 

We Have A Good Instructor

Thanks For ALL Your Sudgestions

Thank You Very Much TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## Pathik (Dec 8, 2007)

Is Python really worth learning?I thought it is outdated now.
Btw if i want to start a new language wich shd i choose?? Java or C#.net??
I know basic C.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^python outdated?lol.No man Its a good language to learn,me too planning to get my hands dirty with it in 2-3 weeks.And I guess it isn't very tough if you know c\c++ fairly well.Wait for qwerty's comments.

I would have chosen Java if I were you.Java rox!.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 8, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Is Python really worth learning?I thought it is outdated now.
> Btw if i want to start a new language wich shd i choose?? Java or C#.net??
> I know basic C.


 In which millenium are you?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 10, 2007)

Python is a language which you use inside your currect C++/C#/Java Software to provide additional functionality(like an internal scripting engine) or you can use it as a swiss knife to perform Heavy duty XML parsing in your Current App .

But developing whole GUI applications using Python or any other scripting language is not agood idea bcoz as the application grows you are certain to find performance bottlenecks and rewriting the whole application from scratch in a compiled/high performance language would be very frustrating .

Also , i think C# takes the cake in this respect bcoz C# code , like java is compiled into bytecode and is platform independent .

But when a *C# application is run for the first time it Compiles itself and optimizes itself for the current machine* and then this compiled image is stored in the Global Assembly Cache thus provides you Native Application level performance alongside portability .


----------

